# '72 Chevy Travel Cruiser



## jack boy (Jan 30, 2016)

Hello, STP!

I am wondering if anyone is familiar with these campers. There is currently one available on FT Wayne, IN CL but I can't find any info at all on these machines, it seems to be the only one in existence. I am trying to find out what kind of engine it has for starters. This one has 76k on it so kind of pushing it on a gas engine but its pretty sweet. I am hoping to go look at it in person next weekend.
I had originally intended on getting a deisel bus but i would have to get a CDL or convert it to an RV plate (requires running water and plumbing and a cop has to inspect and sign off in Indiana). I am looking for something I could drive and live in immediately. All the other RV's I've found are older than 1990 anyway so this is kind of attractive bc I do have some experience with antiques. 
I don't want to include a link bc this is my first post but I'm sure you guys can work CL if you want to take a look. Any info or advice is much appreciated.

Thanks and safe travels!


----------



## bystander (Jan 30, 2016)

I've found that a lot of these conversion vans or campers are typically produced by a secondary company. The secondary company buys a Chevy van, strips 'er down and- _hand builds_ the new platform. 

A lot of "customization".

If it was done by a well known conversion company they usually have a name plate somewhere. Keep in mind though these truly are "one of a kind" and parts can be a hassle! and a vehicle made in 1972, too....

The heart and soul (engine&trans) will be 1972 chevy parts, which will be slightly easier to find when time requires. Suspension parts can be a real pain since most have been "upgraded" to accommodate the extra weight and are likely worn out.

Good luck m8


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 30, 2016)

If this is the RV you're looking at:

https://www.rvindex.net/detail/us/gBjkBjemxexmmgkjmx/1972-Chevrolet-Travel-Cruiser-RV

They want $9500 for it. If I had $9500 I'd personally buy something else if I were going to drive it.


----------



## jack boy (Jan 30, 2016)

Thank you for your replies and yes that is the right one. It is currently listed at $5500 on CL tho. it was also on ebay for 7500 but had no bids. I also found an 83 ford 460 motorhome nearby and it only has 47k so I'm thinking it may be better, tho the chevy does look like it could be fun... the ford is less expensive as well.


----------



## jack boy (Feb 9, 2016)

Just wanted to give a quick update in case any one is interested. I decided to pass on this thing. While it could've been a lot of fun I decided it would be more trouble that it was worth to me.
I'm looking for other options now. thanks for the opinions tho!


----------

